# Error Code 48



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello, I have had a problem with my WHDVR since it was installed approximately six weeks ago. My problem is with loosing DVR's. When I check the status of my five receivers one is usually missing. I have to constantly reboot then it will be good for a day until another room comes up missing. I have posted about this before and I know that some other people are having the same issue. I have tried all the recommended suggestions from static IP addresses to using a NetGear switch to my router/modem. Nothing has helped. The next day at least one of the receivers is gone intill I reboot. I ran a test the other day and I am getting error code 48 on my two Hr24's. 

I have found the following information regarding Error code 48


Code 48 – H / HR 24s and higher only – Home Network Interference Problem –*The receiver has reduced network performance. This test determines if the 
network bandwidth has excessive interference, as opposed to a poor signal. Troubleshoot for faulty cables or connectors and isolate outside interference. (H/HR 24s and higher only.

I have spoken with my installer and he wasn't familiar with this code. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or possibly point us in the right direction.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Step one is to run the coax network status tests.
On one of your 24s front panels, press guide & > until you see the menu with the coax network. Select it and it will show the loss between the nodes. There is a second option/test that will show the bit-rates between the nodes in a matrix.
If you will post both these screens, it will help to point you to what to do.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS. I will do that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Assuming that the test vos told you to run doesn't show you something obvious, the next step I would take is removing the broadband connection deca network cable from the router, so that the system is entirely self contained at that point, and I would probably do a reset of network settings on all boxes as well, just so you're starting from scratch. Then see if the problem continues. That will tell us if your router is causing issues, or if its in the deca network somewhere too..


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey guys, thanks again for the help. Here is the information you directed me to.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Who ever installed this didn't do a good job.
The first test [2nd pic] shows your #3 node has too much loss with 62 dB, and those with 50 aren't very good either.
On the second test [1st pic] anything less than 215 will cause the error that you have.
So this is "why", but now you need to look at how this is connected to see where things went wrong.
First thing to check are the splitters:
What type & whether they are the correct ones with green labels.

Maybe you could put together some type of drawing as to how everything is connected kind of like this, but it doesn't need to be this fancy:









If you can take any pictures it would help too.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS, I was afraid of that. System was installed by DirecTv installer. I took some quick photos of setup. I'm not sure you can tell whats going on here. If not I will try to do better tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Two things I see right away is he's using 2 8-ways when 2 4-ways would be sufficent. Lots of extra loss there. Also, not all the fittings are of the approved type (minor).

How many total tunners do you have? 1 for each non-DVR, 2 for each DVR.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

RobertE, Thanks for the help. I have 5 DVR's. So 10 tuners. Would the signal loss from using the eight way instead of the four way splitters cause the problems i'm seeing or do I possibly have more serious issues.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> RobertE, Thanks for the help. I have 5 DVR's. So 10 tuners. Would the signal loss from using the eight way instead of the four way splitters cause the problems i'm seeing or do I possibly have more serious issues.


Can't say with 100% certainty, but the 8 ways are going to give you twice as much signal loss than 4 ways (VOS can get into the technobable). Possibly a deeper issue as well.

A total shot in the dark, but you might have a crappy port on one of those splitters. If possible, trace the line thats connected to node#3. Move it to a different port on the splitter. You just might get lucky and "fix" the immediate problem.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> Step one is to run the coax network status tests.
> On one of your 24s front panels, press guide & > until you see the menu with the coax network. Select it and it will show the loss between the nodes. There is a second option/test that will show the bit-rates between the nodes in a matrix.
> If you will post both these screens, it will help to point you to what to do.


Can they make it any harder to get into that screen? The front touch pads are very sensitive. They should put it in the system setup screen under "Whole Home".

For the rest of us out here, what numbers should we be seeing/not seeing?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Since you have the PI next to the SWiM-16, I'd move it out of the DECA signal path by connecting it like this:









Since you don't need 8-way splitters, as Robert pointed out, I'd use 4-ways because the SWiM-16 does have more loss in the DECA path connecting the two outputs.

Now you do have one node that has too much loss and I see one coax on a splitter that has a crimp connector. I don't know if this is the coax drop that runs to node 3, but those connectors shouldn't have been used/re-used.
You also have them on the inputs to the SWiM-16 from the dish. These aren't part of the DECA path, but they shouldn't be there.
So here's what I see wrong in your photo:








Also to the left of the red arrow, it looks like the connector isn't tight. I'd use a 7/16" wrench and "snug" all of the connectors. These don't have to be "tight, tight", but merely snug, which is slightly more than finger tight.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can they make it any harder to get into that screen? The front touch pads are very sensitive. They should put it in the system setup screen under "Whole Home".
> 
> For the rest of us out here, what numbers should we be seeing/not seeing?
> 
> Thanks


It just takes some practice to get into the menu.

On the first test/screen, 60 dB is the max and isn't that good.
SWiM-16s can have low 50s, but the other SWiMs can be in the 20s & 30s.
My testing has shown that when it's over 60, then the bit-rates start to suffer.

On the second test/screen, 215 is minimum, and the max is just over 250.
"I'd say" anything in the 230s or above is good.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the suggestions. I have a service call for tomorrow morning. I will show the installer the diagrams and hopefully between all your help and hopefully his knowledge and experience we can get it resolved. I can already feel the stress mounting.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Guys, wanted to give an update on my situation. The good thing is the DirecTv installer showed up on time. The bad news is he was clueless. You would think that if you were sending out a tech to do trouble shooting that they would send someone with some experience. First thing I did was bring up the advanced menues that VOS recommended to show him how much signal loss I had. He was completely amazed and it was quite obvious that he had never seen the menu before. unfortunately it was also very aparent that he had no idea what I was talking about or what the numbers even referenced. Long story short, I got him to change out the bad connectors and rewire the system according to VOS's diagram. He also,very reluctantly changed my eight way splitters to four way and did a ful system reset. I ran the system test again and pointed out that I still had the 48 error code. He admitted that he had never seen that particular code and had no idea what was causing it. He asked what I did for a living because it appeared that I knew more about it then he did. I explained that I had some very smart people helping me out on this site. He said that DirecTv trained the installers a certain way and that he was not really interested in seeking out information through the internet. He then contacted his supervisor who also had no knowledge of error code 48 although he did leave the supervisors direct number in case I had further problems. He basically said that that was all he could do for me and left. 

After he left I started poking around and I was taking a look at how my two 
HR20-100's were configured. These were wired by the first installer after I printed out a diagram from this site after he told me they could not be used. See diagram below.


The second splitter (TO SWIM/LNB)(photo 1) that was used was another eight way and it appeard to me that it was unnecessary although maybe there is a raeson for it that I'm not getting, but I removed it. it didn't appear to have any negative affect so I checked the numbers again and there was a huge improvement. I did the same for my second HR20-100 and this is what I ended up with (see photo 2&3 below) I was extremely pleased because all the numbers were within the parameters VOS reccomended. I ran the system test again and the 48 codes were gone. 

unfortunately tonight when my wife was watching Grays Anatomy I lost the box it was recorded on and interrupted "her show". Couldn't have happened at a better time. 

So i'm really not sure where I stand right now. Any suggestions are more than welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

My first question is are these really HR20-100s or are they in fact HR20-700s?
Pop open the access card door and read the sticker.
The -700 doesn't need the splitter and the DECA connects to the #1 SAT feed.
The -100 can't supply the DC to power the DECA off SAT #1, so it needs the splitter to either connect between the receiver and the DECA [so SAT #2 passes the DC through the power passing leg to the DECA] or goes in front of the DECA as in the drawing and the SAT #1 leg of the splitter has a bandstop filter on SAT #1.
You've got the diagram for one way and this is the other way:








Either of these should work BUT ARE ONLY FOR THE HR20-100

Now I can understand an installer not wanting to believe "someone" on the internet as he doesn't know who this person is.
"On the other hand", neither of these installers should be certified to be working on this networking.
The eight way splitter should NEVER have been used on the receiver.
Clearly they don't have a clue how to do their jobs and the information/training is available to them online, from DirecTV, who they had better "trust".


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey VOS, I probably wasn't very clear. I removed an eight way from before the DECA. The one marked SWM4 in your diagram. I checked sticker and they are 100's. How did the numbers look.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Hey VOS, I probably wasn't very clear. I removed an eight way from before the DECA. The one marked SWM4 in your diagram. I checked sticker and they are 100's. How did the numbers look.


The losses are what I'd expect with a SWiM-16 and the worst has improved by about 20 dB.
The bit-rates are good too with the worst 231, which is at least 90% of the max.
I wouldn't worry if these were my numbers.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Unfortunately this has done nothing to improve my situation. I just checked and I'm missing two receivers. I'm starting to feel like this is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Unfortunately this has done nothing to improve my situation. I just checked and I'm missing two receivers. I'm starting to feel like this is more trouble than it's worth.


You may have moved to issues with your router now, "if" you're no longer having the errors in the system test.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS, thats what I was thinking. I believe you posted you have a 2wire also. Any suggestions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Thanks VOS, thats what I was thinking. I believe you posted you have a 2wire also. Any suggestions.


I do have a 2Wire, and guess I've been "lucky" because it is set to all the default settings [like DHCP] along with all the receivers being set to defaults and everything is working.
Now that you've sorted out the coax networking, you might try a complete reset, by disconnected the ICK to router, pull the power on the 2Wire for a couple of mins. Then go to each receiver and reset network defaults. Connect the ICK to the router and reboot each receiver.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS, I will give it a try.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd suggest at this point to simply disconnect the router from the system, and leave MRV self contained for a few days. This will tell you for sure if its thew directv system, or something else on you network that is still causing you issues.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. If the reset doesn't work I will try that next.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

VOS, reset per your instructions didn't work. Came home tonight and was missing two receivers. Inkahauts, I have disconnected from router. Will see what happens.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you get the issue again, I'd then leave it set up that way, but reset all network settings on all machines, and then set up network again, without hooking up to the router.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Everything has been reset and appears to be working well, although it will take a few days to see if it remains stable. I would have no problem leaving it this way although I would miss video on demand. I guess if this remains stable it would show my 2wire router to be the problem. I guess my only option to have both WHDVR and VOD would be to purchase a different modem/router and see if the situation improves. If anyone has any other suggestions it would be appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Everything has been reset and appears to be working well, although it will take a few days to see if it remains stable. I would have no problem leaving it this way although I would miss video on demand. I guess if this remains stable it would show my 2wire router to be the problem. I guess my only option to have both WHDVR and VOD would be to purchase a different modem/router and see if the situation improves. If anyone has any other suggestions it would be appreciated.


I guess I couldn't suggest one since I use a 2Wire and have internet access with my DECA network. All settings are defaults.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS, I always felt that the problem was with the 2wire. I will know for sure in a few days. I have checked and rechecked all my settings in the 2wire setup and I can't find anything that appears out of order. I have been using the 2wire for about six years and have never had any problems. I still don't, except for the WHDVR. No problems with DSL for Internet. I am using wireless adapters for the kids X box and for my panasonic Blu Ray player. Also for a Sling Box without issue. It always seems that if there is an obscure problem that no one has an answer for, I will have it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Thanks VOS, I always felt that the problem was with the 2wire. I will know for sure in a few days. I have checked and rechecked all my settings in the 2wire setup and I can't find anything that appears out of order. I have been using the 2wire for about six years and have never had any problems. I still don't, except for the WHDVR. No problems with DSL for Internet. I am using wireless adapters for the kids X box and for my panasonic Blu Ray player. Also for a Sling Box without issue. It always seems that if there is an obscure problem that no one has an answer for, I will have it.


The only thing that comes to mind here between my setup and yours seems to be the wireless. I'm using ethernet without issues, but have played with a wireless bridge and had the same problems as you with the wireless bridge, so I went back to wired.
I wounder if you disabled the wireless network in the 2Wire, if your ethernet would be stable. I doubt it would take more than a couple of days to find out and if your kids wouldn't throw a fit, I think it would be a good data point, that might help to improve/fix this as it could be passed on for DirecTV to look into, since the 2Wire is used in a fair amount of homes.
I don't have enough devices to have both wireless and DECA ethernet connected to test this out.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

VOS, that's something I never would have considered. I will keep that in mind for my next experiment. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> VOS, that's something I never would have considered. I will keep that in mind for my next experiment. Thanks again for the help.


I've just powered up my wireless bridge and reactivated the wireless network on my 2Wire, though the bridge has nothing connected to it, so I don't know how valid this will be.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> I've just powered up my wireless bridge and reactivated the wireless network on my 2Wire, though the bridge has nothing connected to it, so I don't know how valid this will be.


I'm interested to see if this has any negative affects on your set up.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> I'm interested to see if this has any negative affects on your set up.


"Me too", since I know it does when the receivers are going through it.
What has my curiosity is if the 2Wire changes its behavior by having the wireless active.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Guys, Well it's been about four days disconnected from my 2wire router and it's been completely stable. All receivers are showing and everything has workd great. It's been nice not having to run around doing resets. I could just leave it this way but that would be too easy. As far as I can tell my only option is to go out and purchase a different router/modem. I REALLY don't want to do this but I would like to get everything up and running as intended. If anyone can offer up any other suggestions that maybe I have missed I would really appreciate it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Hey Guys, Well it's been about four days disconnected from my 2wire router and it's been completely stable. All receivers are showing and everything has workd great. It's been nice not having to run around doing resets. I could just leave it this way but that would be too easy. As far as I can tell my only option is to go out and purchase a different router/modem. I REALLY don't want to do this but I would like to get everything up and running as intended. If anyone can offer up any other suggestions that maybe I have missed I would really appreciate it.


I've had the wireless network active on my 2Wire for the same time and haven't had any problems, though as posted, there isn't any device connected to the bridge, using it.
This would kind of suggest that it's the other wireless devices connected to your 2Wire that are causing your problems and maybe you can connect one at a time to find out which one is causing this.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

VOS, thanks for the reply. Thats another thing I hadn't thought of. I am most interested in your setup because you use the same router/modem and yours works and mine doesn't. I do realize that the only way to sort this out is to make changes and see what happens.The only problem is testing takes three days. If you dont mind I would like to bounce some ideas so I am not waisting my time with things that more than likely couldn't be responsible for my problems. If you don't mind sharing some of your 2wire settings. I have my 2wire signal set to 10 to get the signal to my basement. I wonder if setting it that high could cause issues. I also use wireless channel 10. Maybe I should experiment with different channels. I am probably reaching but just a couple of things I thought of. Another thing I thougt of is the installer used a very long cable to connect my DECA to the router, much longer than needed. I think I will try and change it for a shorter cable instead of having all the extra all coiled up. Thanks again for your time and help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

All my 2Wire settings are the defaults.
My power setting is 4 & I'm using channel 1.
My ethernet cable to the router is about 25'.
I don't know/think any of these can cause your problems.
I think it has more to do with what's "on the network" than how the network is connected, since this has to do with "time" and not function. By this I mean you can get them to connect [function] but they dropout/hang every day or so [time].
If you dig into the router's GUI, there is a "restart" option which you might look into/try.
When I had things connected only with ethernet, but was using the wrong port off a receiver to act as the bridge, it would hang the router so bad that I needed to reboot the router. This isn't what you're having, but the MRV seems to be the first to go of all the functions that the router must perform, so either a good reset of the router or maybe just a "restart" could help.
I had a question from someone else who had lost their playlist sharing and "all they did was" [famous last words :lol:] reboot their Apple Airport.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks VOS, that was what I was looking for. Since any testing takes three days I am trying to not waste time with things that wouldn't matter. I have seen the restart button and I will check that out. I am probbably overly cautious with things because I always seem to get myself into trouble I dont know how to get myself out of. Thaks again.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Can the 2wire units have their firmware updated by the end user? Might be worth looking into to see what fw versions each of you have and if there is a newer one out there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Can the 2wire units have their firmware updated by the end user? Might be worth looking into to see what fw versions each of you have and if there is a newer one out there.


They can and have an easy "update check" in their GUI. Mine shows none are available, with Software Version: 5.29.109.5.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Good thought RobertE, I have checked and have the same, which appears to be the most recent.. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Good thought RobertE, I have checked and have the same, which appears to be the most recent.. Thanks for the reply.


Well...hmmm....

Not sure what more to suggest. Dig through each menu in the router to see if anything is out of place. Stuff like the Ip range being too smal for all devices in the household, wonky lease renewal times, etc.

Maybe try a different broadband deca/power supply as well if it hasn't been swapped out yet.

Good luck.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Well...hmmm....
> 
> Not sure what more to suggest. Dig through each menu in the router to see if anything is out of place. Stuff like the Ip range being too smal for all devices in the household, wonky lease renewal times, etc.
> 
> ...


Lease renewal default is 24 hours, which mine is, but it can be changed up to 999 hours.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have literally gone through the 2wire setup a hundred times looking for something that didn't seem right. I also experimented with increasing the renew times, before going with static IP's without success. I reconnected to the 2wire and rebooted the system. I started by unplugin the power supply and all receivers then I plugged in the power supply and each receiver one by one starting with the main one on the account then the other four in no particular order. Did I do that right? Thanks for the help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> I have literally gone through the 2wire setup a hundred times looking for something that didn't seem right. I also experimented with increasing the renew times, before going with static IP's without success. I reconnected to the 2wire and rebooted the system. I started by unplugin the power supply and all receivers then I plugged in the power supply and each receiver one by one starting with the main one on the account then the other four in no particular order. Did I do that right? Thanks for the help.


"Sounds fine".
I still think there is something going on with the wireless devices that is causing this, since "mine works fine", and with your other wireless devices not connected, yours does too.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well my network is a mix of wired and wireless, mostly due to the logistics of each room. I have two wired desktops. Two wireless desktops, two wireless laptops. Three wireless gaming adapters, one to my Blu ray player, one to kids X Box and one to my Sling Box. Then of course my five DVR's. I could eliminate these on an experimental basis, although if they did prove to be the problem the only way I would be able to permanently eliminate the adapters would be to connect to a switch connected by DECA. I know that although some people have had good results with this it is not recommended. Your theory seems about the best thing I have going at this point and I probably will have to go down that path. Thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Seems like you have more wireless than wired. Maybe setting them to static IPs might help. :shrug:


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Up and running on 2wire again. See how long it lasts.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Try swapping the deca serving as your internet bridge with one thats on a receiver. Way out there longshot, but maybe that particular deca don't like your router.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

With all the stuff you have hooked up, I would actually suggest as a next step, if possible sometime, to disconnect everything from your router EXCEPT the directv deca cloud, and see if all works well, then we will know if its the router or something else causing conflicts of some sort... Or at least, disconnect the majority of stuff, and leave just one computer if possible for a couple days, this assuming the issue is still present after you simply plugged it back in.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> With all the stuff you have hooked up, I would actually suggest as a next step, if possible sometime, to disconnect everything from your router EXCEPT the directv deca cloud, and see if all works well, then we will know if its the router or something else causing conflicts of some sort... Or at least, disconnect the majority of stuff, and leave just one computer if possible for a couple days, this assuming the issue is still present after you simply plugged it back in.


If you read back in this thread, that has been done and the DECA worked fine, suggesting it's the other devices connected via wireless that is causing this.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Im going to see how long it stays up and running. Then I will implement them one at a time. Again thanks to everyone for taking the time to respond.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a quick update. At the time of my last post. I set my 2wire back to default settings. What this did was change my signal strength from 10 to 4. After confirming that this was not strong enough to get to my basement I immediately changed back to 10. The only other thing that changed was my channel from 10 to 1 which I left. I then reconnected DECA, did a full system reset and let my router assign the IP addresses.
I basically tried to copy VOS's settings for his 2wire. As of Saturday morning I have not lost one receiver. The system has been rock solid for one week. Previously I never got past two days. I'm not sure why this changed but I am extremely happy. The constant resets were getting old.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Routers can be "funny" and not all the workings seem so apparent.
Changing your channel and power settings I doubt made any difference, but the "flush" of the resetting more than likely cleared something within the router.
I'd expect now that you'll have the same performance out of your 2Wire as I'm having.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Not sure what did it, but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Thanks for all the help. Not sure what did it, but I'm happy with the results.


You had me for two things:
error 48 is "my thing" and then you moved to issues with a 2Wire, which I just happened to be using. 

Next time pick something else :lol:


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

For those following my struggle I guess I spoke too soon. It was stable for exactly one week. Yesterday after my last post I lost one receiver and today another. It looks like I am back where I started. I really can't See any other option then to remove the system from my 2wire router and keep it like that. It is obvious that my system just does not want to get along with my router. I do have an extra router sitting on the shelf and in my limited research it appears that I could use the second router and use it exclusively for my VOD/WHDVR setup. I am not very knowledgeable with networking so I am looking for opinions weather this is a valid option or even possible. If it is if anyone would like to instruct me in how to go about this it would be appreciated. I guess I would want to configure this as a separate router, if that make sense. I have already tried to use a standard switch which didn't help at all. Something I just wanted to point out is that when I do loose receivers they are still connected to the router and I still have the ability to use VOD and Apps. I am just loosing the ability for one receiver to see the other. Thanks for any help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

A whole week?
I'm going to go back and suggest this is from what's going on on the wireless side.

I haven't tried cascading routers, but would guess the DNS numbers would need to be used from the first router on the second router. Is this "other" router just a router or is it a combined modem/router, like the 2Wire?


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey VOS, Yeah I was pretty excited. The best I had prior was three days.
I don't have the specifics right now but I believe it is a Netgear, router only.
I haven't forgotten about your thought that my wireless adapters could be the source of the problem, it's just that I can not see any way to eliminate them. I thought that since my 2wire will not cooperate, with a second router I may be able to isolate things. Of course I could go out and just purchase a new router/modem and see if I have better luck but I'm saving that for a last resort. As I have said and probably it's very apparent I am not that knowledgeable and buying the new router /modem is easy. Getting it set up and risking leaving the family without internet access until I can find someone to correct my mistakes, not so much. Thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you have a "spare" router, connect it to the 2Wire and then the DECA.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

Is it that easy or would there be a lot additional setup involved.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

carguy238 said:


> Is it that easy or would there be a lot additional setup involved.


the DNS is what might need to be added to the netgear, but it should work.
Everything connected to the netgear gets IPs from it. The netgear gets everything from the 2Wire. If you don't find the right DNS on the netgear, then load in what the 2Wire has.
Anything from for to your PCs may not work, since these will be on another subnet.


----------



## carguy238 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to give it a try. What's the worst that can happen. Famous last words.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

That's a rhetorical question, right? :lol:


----------

